# Chipmunk Advice



## Omz1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi All,

This is my first post and I was looking to get a bit of advice regarding chipmunks. 

So, I am looking to get a pair of siberians (same sex to avoid hassle- would you suggest males or females?). I have built an indoor cage for them. It is 3ft x 3ft x 2ft. 

Was wondering if you all had any suggestions/advice/comments regarding the enclosure which I will upload pics for. Does it have enough stimulants etc? Also, I have ordered a wheel for them which will be arriving shortly. The bowl at the bottom I intend to make their bathroom area to ease the cleaning process.

Also, any general tips on keeping chipmunks and where to source them? Any particular websites which are good to find them on etc?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm pretty sure @anachronism told me that the law changed and you're not allowed to obtain new ones anymore in the UK. You can continue keeping pre-existing ones, but you're no longer legally allowed to breed/ sell them. Or do you live elsewhere in the world (your profile doesn't say)?

The cage looks lovely and big though!


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Sadly it is now illegal to buy, sell or rehome chipmunks, since August last year. It is unknown if the law will change after brexit but for now they are banned. People who have them already can keep them.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-make-list-37-invasive-species-banned-UK.html

Please excuse the Daily mail link, there is also the IAS group on facebook


----------

